# Backer board vs. plywood for tile underlayment



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

The difference in expansion /contraction of ceramic tile and backerboard is similar. the difference between tile/plywood is larger and prone to failure. If you want the floor to last, strip to tonge and groove, screw down plywood to tonge and groove, then use unmodified thinset and screws (or some use nails) to put down backerboard on 3/4" plywood. Tape and thinset backerboard seams and then set tille:thumbup:


----------



## allpraisebob (Jul 29, 2005)

Ok, that makes sense Rehabber. I suppose I will have to go to my friend's with hat in hand on this one. Still, using latex-modified thinset on the 1-1/4" of plywood that was screwed and glued (PL-200) together ought to be ok, right? It might not the best way of doing things, but it isn't so bad that the tile should be ripped up and re-done...


----------



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

It's down now, With any luck it will be OK.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

That's an awful lot of work to complete start to finish in just over twenty-four hours, you guys are super. Are you two for hire?


----------

